# NAIL CHAT - Ever hear of KoiBox?



## spaflam (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.koibox.com

Funky CO-based company with unique packaging.

I have never tried it.

Has anyone else?

I am a BIG-time Nail guru. OPI, Creative Nail and Essie and...

Amera - http://www.AMERA.com

I am lobbying for a Nail Board.


----------



## Laura (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Spaflam, which are your fave OPI polishes? Would love to get some recommendations!


----------



## spaflam (Apr 19, 2005)

*Bogota Blackberry* - a deep rich berry with a faint shimmer

*Tutti Frutti Tonga* - a pale neutral, great for french or alone

*Bubble Bath, Hopelessly in Love* - great pale sheers.

*Pistol Packin' Pink* - nice light, opqaue (but not chalky) pink.

*Argenteeny Pinkini* - Shimmering pink with a golden tone.

Most people also like (but I do not own)- _Innisbrook Bronze_, and _I'm not really a Waiteress._

A good source for discontinued polishes (and current ones) www.ollieninh.com


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 20, 2005)

I used to wear "Tinseltown Taupe" - nice taupey/nude color....


----------



## Liz (Apr 21, 2005)

i don't think i have any opi nail stuff. i usually get my nail polish at the drug stores


----------

